# English/Japanese



## langexch2011 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi! I'm a 37 y/o woman from Tokyo.
Are you a native English speaker?
Are you interested in brushing up your Japanese?
If so, please drop me a line.
I can help with your Japanese.
You help with my English
First, let's see how it works over coffee!


----------

